# scrape bucks



## Killdee (Dec 3, 2004)

I have one of my game cams on a scrape that has been worked by a lot of different bucks,does coyotes & one dog.here is 1 of the better bucks.
Killdee


----------



## leo (Dec 3, 2004)

*Very Nice Killdee*

Is that one of your home brew cams  

leo


----------



## mpowell (Dec 3, 2004)

great pic!  good luck on hunting him down.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Killdee.....*

You need to get out and get on that boy.......

Man, he's got a "thick" body........Big Deer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killdee (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah Leo,thats a Killdee kam 35mm cannon owl with a hacked driveway sensor.Heres another 1.


----------

